# Kenpo Justsu?



## unidos (Sep 21, 2003)

Has anyone heard of train in thist style?

If so, are there any good illustrative books/videos on Kata's and Techniques used?

Thanks


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 21, 2003)

Yes I teach Kempo Jujutsu. The sad thing is there is not alot out there, on the art. Or at least I haven't seen it.
Bob :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

Who's the head of the system (or your organization)?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 21, 2003)

Well my former instructor had his own organization. But since we have had a falling out. I started my own. I was a lone ranger.
Bob:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

Is there a single 10th dan who heads the system?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 21, 2003)

No there's not. I know my former instructor studied with Seiyu Oyata. He has his own organization. George Dillman also has studied with Oyata he also has his own organization. Arnisador you know what I maybe talking about. Just look at Modern Arnis. Look at all of the new organization that started after someone's death. The reason I started my own was my former instructor was doing things I didn't agree with (busness wise) I didn't want to get into the blame game, or be associated with it.
Bob :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

Yes, I know the story all too well! I'm not surprised, and I knew you had had to split off, but I just wasn't sure if there was a single person at the top somewhere that all the orgs. looked up to as the head.


----------



## Brother John (Sep 21, 2003)

There is another man who studied Kenpo and Jujutsu (I think his name is "David German") and did a decent blend of the two.
He renamed this blend "Tai" or something like that.
He has videos out through Panther I think.
Sorry I don't have something more concrete. Do a little research, I've heard good things. 
I think that Clyde knows something about this.
Your Bro.
John


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 21, 2003)

I have his tape. He takes Ed Parker Kenpo with Jujutsu. We use more Okinwawn Kempo similar be not the same.
Bob:asian:


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *I have his tape. He takes Ed Parker Kenpo with Jujutsu. We use more Okinwawn Kempo similar be not the same.
> Bob:asian: *




I believe David teaches a blend of Kenpo and Chi-na, but I'll be sure and ask when I speak to him in a couple of weeks.   TAI actually stands for Transition Action Incorporated.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 21, 2003)

His Kenpo-Jujutsu Connection tape is excellent.  He starts out with Kenpo techniques and then creates variations using grappling and joint locks.  He was touting grappling as practical self-defense long before the "Gracie craze" in this country.  His teaching approach uses an informal, conversational style and the tape is free from the "multiple repeat of the repeats" which marred so many of the other Panther tapes.


----------



## Shiatsu (Sep 23, 2003)

Sounds a lot like kajukenbo to me.:asian:


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Aug 15, 2004)

kempo is not a style, it is a philosophy of studying, the term jujutsu refers to a method ju-to yield, gentle....jutsu-art, method.

so in essence kempo jujutsu would mean that the style of jujutsu is studied or practiced with the tempered mind of the kempo philosopher. kempo is not a style, it means study.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 15, 2004)

Dragon Kenpo incorporates Jujutsu with Kenpo. This is what I have studied.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 15, 2004)

Hello Kempojujutsu could you send me some information about your organization.  It seems Dragaon Kenpo Associations are pretty much drying up. All the Websites are down and not running.

That concerns me a lot and no one responds to emails or it takes 3 weeks to get one. 

SIncerely,
Mark E. Weiser


----------



## Matt Stone (Aug 15, 2004)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> kempo is not a style,



Then why is there Tracy kenpo, EPAK, Shaolin kenpo, Villari kenpo, etc.?  That certainly looks like "styles" to me...



> it is a philosophy of studying,



That could be said of every martial art, don't you think?



> the term jujutsu refers to a method ju-to yield, gentle....jutsu-art, method.
> 
> so in essence kempo jujutsu would mean that the style of jujutsu is studied or practiced with the tempered mind of the kempo philosopher. kempo is not a style, it means study.



kenpo/kempo is the Japanese/Okinawan pronunciation of the Chinese term "chuan fa."  Chuan Fa does not, in fact, mean "to study" or any deriviative thereof.  It means literally "fist law/method."  Where did you get that it meant "study?"  Wherever it was, they were wrong...


----------



## Rick Wade (Aug 16, 2004)

There is a guy here in Hawaii that has a pretty good following on the east coast.  I know  few of his students post here.  Here is his website http://www.kempojutsu.net his name is Kimo Ferreria he move really good but I don't necessarilly agree with everything he teaches.  Now that does't mean that it is bad it is just diffrent from what I have learned.  

V/R
Rick


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Aug 17, 2004)

do you actually think that when these names were created thousands of years ago that their creators didnt have any sort of philosophical implications.....think again. the kanji for hou, has nothing to do with the term method. the word kempo goes back to india, and it was also used to describe a philosophy behind the empty handed style used there...vajra mukti.
just because you havent heard that before, it doesnt mean that you should automatically discount it because you havent done your research. do you know the kanji? do you know the meanings behind the kanji? 
i think not......what you see in my post is something a little bit more than trivial knowledge read from a comic book. Americans have stylized kempo....do some research! if you would actually like to know the real meaning......ask


----------



## Kenpoist (Feb 13, 2005)

We study Kenpo-Taijutsu at our school.  Base system of EPAK/TRA-CO with elements of Budo Taijutsu/Kuk Sool Won (Joint Locking) and Combat Judo.  More emphasis on the Jujutsu as one increases in rank and experience.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Feb 13, 2005)

"Thousands of years ago?" C'mahn.

Beyond the way this sort of claim contributes to the constant rewriting of actual history, there are very, very few occasions on which any individual has actually deliberately coined a word and subsequently controlled its meaning.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 13, 2005)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> There is a guy here in Hawaii that has a pretty good following on the east coast.  I know  few of his students post here.  Here is his website http://www.kempojutsu.net his name is Kimo Ferreria he move really good but I don't necessarilly agree with everything he teaches.  Now that doesn't mean that it is bad it is just diffrent from what I have learned.
> 
> V/R
> Rick


I agree, When I trained with him for a few months I was struck by how different things were from the AK I was introduced to. 'Way too much emphasis on kicking', as I recall thinking, but when you watch him move, it all seems to make sense. He had the utmost control for what he was doing, and that is all I can say. Cuz I gotta run...
Sean


----------



## KENPOJOE (Feb 13, 2005)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> There is a guy here in Hawaii that has a pretty good following on the east coast.  I know  few of his students post here.  Here is his website http://www.kempojutsu.net his name is Kimo Ferreria he move really good but I don't necessarilly agree with everything he teaches.  Now that does't mean that it is bad it is just diffrent from what I have learned.
> 
> V/R
> Rick



Hi Folks!
I have had the pleasure of working with Prof. Ferreira for a few years now and I am a member of the "Kempojutsu Kai" as well. I have always enjoyed training with "Prof. Kimo" because of his diversified kenpo background and his constant search for more kenpo knowledge and history. He has 3 video tapes out commercially and we are now offering 2 seminars that he did in new england on DVD on his website shortly. Whether performing techniques from Prof.Chow's lineage,Walter Godin's style [of which he is a 5th degree] or the various influences that comprise "Kempojutsu", He is a joy to work with and a gifted instructor!
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## MisterMike (Feb 14, 2005)

KENPOJOE said:
			
		

> Hi Folks!
> I have had the pleasure of working with Prof. Ferreira for a few years now and I am a member of the "Kempojutsu Kai" as well. I have always enjoyed training with "Prof. Kimo" because of his diversified kenpo background and his constant search for more kenpo knowledge and history. He has 3 video tapes out commercially and we are now offering 2 seminars that he did in new england on DVD on his website shortly. Whether performing techniques from Prof.Chow's lineage,Walter Godin's style [of which he is a 5th degree] or the various influences that comprise "Kempojutsu", He is a joy to work with and a gifted instructor!
> I hope that I was of some service,
> KENPOJOE



Hello Mr. Rebelo.

I checked out your site from your profile and saw that we've crossed paths on several occasions. I was at this same seminar in Woonsocket.

http://members.tripod.com/KENPOJOE/speakmanandrebelo3.html

In fact, I probably have the same photo of you two in my own album 

I also saw that you have met up with the Nindo ryu. Have you also trained with Mr. Wigginton? I believe he also studied a form of Kempo Jutsu and has worked with the Nindo ryu paractitioners as well.

Sincerely,
MisterMike


----------



## KENPOJOE (Feb 14, 2005)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Hello Mr. Rebelo.
> 
> I checked out your site from your profile and saw that we've crossed paths on several occasions. I was at this same seminar in Woonsocket.
> 
> ...


Dear Mr. Mike,
I have attended several of Mr. Speakman's appearences at Mr. Wilson's studio in woonsocket,Rhode Island and was fortunate to have interviewed him on 2 occasions for my tv show "Martial Arts Today". 
I have been associated with Nindo ryu since the mid 1980's and trained directly with Carlos Febres for many years in the various styles under the Nindo Ryu banner,eventually being placed in charge of the Kobujutsu division.
I'm not familiar with Mr.Wigginton. I'll have to ask others in Nindo Ryu to find out more about this person.
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## MisterMike (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, thanks! And good luck on your research.

Mike


----------



## kempo-vjj (Apr 4, 2005)

At my dojo we also practice a belnd of okinawa kempo and vee-jitsu. Right not many out there. Then it depends on what kind of kempo, what type of jujitu you study. striking-throwing-locking, and lots of footwork.


----------



## Doc (Apr 5, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> kempo is not a style, it is a philosophy of studying, the term jujutsu refers to a method ju-to yield, gentle....jutsu-art, method.
> 
> so in essence kempo jujutsu would mean that the style of jujutsu is studied or practiced with the tempered mind of the kempo philosopher. kempo is not a style, it means study.


Ansolutely positively correct. Of course that hasn't kept some from thinking it is, and even creating their own "version" of what is not now nor has ever been an actual "style."


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Apr 5, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Ansolutely positively correct. Of course that hasn't kept some from thinking it is, and even creating their own "version" of what is not now nor has ever been an actual "style."


thanks doc, some people said i was full of BS for making that comment.


----------



## Doc (Apr 5, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> thanks doc, some people said i was full of BS for making that comment.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## The Kai (Apr 6, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> thanks doc, some people said i was full of BS for making that comment.


Is there a specific method for executing the stances, a right or wrong way?
How about Kick, blocks and punchs is there a method you teach to transmit the idea of the techniques?
Are there specific responses to attacks thrown at you??

Are there things you do not do???  Could you go from a karate Sparring match (point, full contact don't matter) and enter into a Judo Match the next weekend??
You might be welll rounded, you might be more inclusive and more in depth but you are teching a certain method or style of doing things


----------



## MisterMike (Apr 6, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> the word kempo goes back to india, and it was *also* used to describe a philosophy behind the empty handed style used there...vajra mukti.



The way I read this is, the style of fighting in India was Vajra Mukti, and the philosophy of that style was *also* called kempo. So are you saying it was a style *and* a philosophy?

My understanding is the fighting method (style) vajra mukti (Indian) became chuan fa (Chinese) which became kempo (Japanese).

Still digging through the Bodhisattva Warriors....


----------



## The Kai (Apr 6, 2005)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> The way I read this is, the style of fighting in India was Vajra Mukti, and the philosophy of that style was *also* called kempo. So are you saying it was a style *and* a philosophy?
> 
> My understanding is the fighting method (style) vajra mukti (Indian) became chuan fa (Chinese) which became kempo (Japanese).
> 
> Still digging through the Bodhisattva Warriors....


The idea being that while most people look at the term and see the term Varja Mutki (lighting trapped in fist) meaning the strenght of the fist or punch.  It also has the connotation of something precious held in your hand,(a scroll curls inward to protect the interior, as the hand curls inward to protect)
Of course back then life was dirty, brutal and short.  A warrior that spent to much philosophizing probably found life even shorter!!


----------



## Ray (Apr 6, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> You might be welll rounded, you might be more inclusive and more in depth but you are teching a certain method or style of doing things


I always thought style was our personal "artistic expression" of kenpo; and that the system was what was taught (Parker's system, Tracy's system, etc).

I suppose we could say "kenpo is a style" and be correct if we meant that it's a common branch on the martial arts tree.  

Please help me understand the correct meaning of style and system?


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Apr 6, 2005)

todd, i am simply stating that the term "kempo" represents the philosophy behind the art. now, are you implying that the warriors of days gone by lacked sufficient intelligence to philosophize, or was it just not worth their time to pursue higher thought because they were "expendable"?


----------



## MisterMike (Apr 6, 2005)

I found this article interesting.

http://www.maxpages.com/hakudaryu/Kempo_History_China_to_Japan

Since kempo has such a long history, I would have to agree that when someone uses the term Kempo, it should hint towards their method of training more than the actual techniques. Some flavors of kempo may look more Chinese vs. those that look Japanese and Okinawan.

"So-and-so's kempo" or "such-and-such ryu kempo" may look completely different than the other guy's. It just depends where they got their training philosophy from and what other arts were mixed in to their background.


----------



## The Kai (Apr 7, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> todd, i am simply stating that the term "kempo" represents the philosophy behind the art. now, are you implying that the warriors of days gone by lacked sufficient intelligence to philosophize, or was it just not worth their time to pursue higher thought because they were "expendable"?


I think one of the common mistakes is to think people long ago thought like us.  Survival was much more of a issue than today.  Not jusy war, but disease and famine (My great great granfather fought in the civil war-6 died in combat, 9 died from injuries recieved and 196 died from disease).


Again a warrior by definition was to fight, protect and conquer.  While the Samurai/mystic gets a lot of press, most samurai were not philosophizers, City Samurai that surrounded and fawned over the imperial court, were probably better at philosophizing, those in outlaying districts probably less so.  Why, cuz the country Samurai spent alot of time fighting

I cannot judge intelligence of anyone, yet reading itself was a rare priveledge back then, so education comes into question.

By definition there is a certain "expendability" to any Warrior/Soldier, why would you put someone irreplaceable on the front lines?


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Apr 7, 2005)

the point i am trying to make is this.......just because someone is a soldier does not mean that they have to give up higher learning. heck, a lot of kids join the military to get a free college education, but they still have to go to iraq when the commander in chief says so.


----------



## The Kai (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes r=that is true that in modern times many join up for a education=actually they already can read, write and do basic math,  back then even the ownership of books was a rare znd treasured item.  There was no education system as we know it in place.

Most of the writing from the samurai era come from generals and higher, not so much the "grunts"


----------



## eyebeams (Apr 22, 2005)

Kempo is the Japanese pronounciation of quanfa. This can be translated as "fist law." But the use of "law," is related to the Buddhist principle of "dharma," which is a kind of natural law that proceeds from the nature of things and more specifically, innate human morality, which is considered to be the same as Mahayana Buddhist morality (when it's your term, you get to say this kind of stuff.

 The "law" Kanji probably makes the use of "jutsu," slightly redundant, unless you are talking about Kempo as a style of a type of jutsu, like Kempo Jujutsu. A few styles have preferred to use a similar sounding character for "moral principle" -- which is romanized as jitsu -- which, given that some schools perfer the "jitsu" spelling for "method" (which used to be proper romanization), leads to even more confusion.

 So Kempojutsu sounds a little wierd to me. Kempo Jujutsu is a conventional usage.

 As for kempo/kenpo being a philosophy . . . maybe. Certainly, I consider my art to have given me a powerful set of analytical tools, but they are not the same tools as EPAK. In that they would be different martial arts. Also, I would think that some kenpo/kempo arts are more locked in to a relationship with their syllabus.


----------

